# Using donor eggs when already have a son....



## TiggerBounces (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi, I've just turned 44 and have just had a BFN  a fortnight ago following our final IVF cycle. I say final because I had an ectopic in April after 12 months of IVF and that was our last embryo. So, as it was so near we decided to do just one last one cycle, knowing that age wasn't on my side.

So as it was unsuccessful we have decided to stop IVF using my eggs and are exploring the donor egg route. We are living in Australia at the moment and its near impossible to receive donor eggs here unless you want to be on a very long (7 year) wait list, or know someone.  So, we were going to go to Spain, I'm half Italian and have Spanish ancestry too, so thought it would be easy to find a good match. Since the process has now taken up speed I'm beginning to get the hibbee jeebies, especially about the anonymous part of it.  And secondly because we already have a son, who is exactly 2, so born when I had just turned 42, he was also our first try. We met late in life and the first two years of our relationship I was caring for my mum who had leukemia and who then died.

SO, anyway, has anyone out there had donor eggs following having their own child?  And anyone also wrangle with the anonymity side of donor eggs in some countries?  Would love to hear from you.  Thanks.


----------



## Ttc2at40 (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi TiggerBounces

We have not gone down this road (yet) but are considering. I think it could be complicated. I would love to know if there was any research on this and how children have fared growing up in a family like this. Like so many things, I am sure it is largely down to the family, but I think there is an added level of potential complication there.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry to read your story   It may be worth askin on the donor conception boards as someone else is bound to have experience of this.

Good luck with your journey and treatment  

Grey xx


----------

